#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Media Library - Typical Funny Indian Dances

## Manoj

*Typical Funny Indian Dances*
(click here to watch and comment)



*Typical Funny Indian Dances* (2 min 19 sec)
Uploaded on 21st March 2011 at 06:58 PM by Manoj
Stupid Videos - YouTube

Classic Indian Dances

*Tags:* dances, desi, funny, hilarious, indian, kmetaking, krish, stereotypes, vic

*Typical Funny Indian Dances*
(click here to watch and comment)






  Similar Threads: Media Library - Funny video lmao!!!!!! Media Library - The world's most funny dog video Media Library - Funny student at exam hall - This is where 3 idiots copied it from..!! Media Library - Best movie stunt ever ---  South Indian style! Media Library - Funny Car Crash - Hilarious

----------

